# Seerosenblattkäfer 2007 (Galerucella Nymphaea)



## Teicholdy (17. Juni 2007)

Guten Abend Teichgemeinde,

erst einmal stelle ich mich kurz vor,  seit rd. 40 Jahren Teichbesitzer und durch Wohnortwechsel nun bei der dritten Teichanlage die inzwischen auch ein Dutzend Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und aus 4 Einzelteichen besteht mit einer Gasamtfläche von rd. 200 m²  in ländlicher Lage. Im Teich befinden sich gewöhnliche Goldfische, Orfen usw., keine Exoten. Die Bepflanzung besteht aus einheimischen Gewächsen diverser Arten und Seerosen widerstandsfähiger einheimischer Sorten.

Jetzt hat nach einem langen Teichleben nun der Galerucella Nymphaea zugeschlagen.  Der besondere Verlauf dieses Frühjahrs hat wohl Massenverbreitungen begünstigt. Eingeschleppt wurden sie vermutlich durch gastierende Stockenten. Die üblichen Hinweise wie, Eier  und Larven absammeln, scharfer Wasserstrahl usw. versprechen keinen Erfolg und sind auch auf einem Teich, den man per Boot befahren muß, nicht durchführbar.

In früheren Zeiten konnte mit Abspritzen des damaligen „Metasystox“ noch ohne „R“ ein gewöhnlicher Läusebefall gestoppt werden. Das Mittel war damals für diesen Zweck noch empfohlen und erlaubt und hat auch keinem Fisch geschadet. Eine aktuelle „Probe Besprühung“ an zwei kleineren isolierten Nympheae alba  hat kaum Erfolg gezeigt. Diese Pflanzen mußten eh entfernt werden und dienen jetzt als Versuchspflanzen.

Das neue Deutsche Naturschutzgesetz schlägt nun dem Teichliebhaber alle Waffen aus der Hand und verbietet den Einsatz aller Mittel an Teichen. Davon bin ich glücklicherweise nicht betroffen, da ich nicht in Deutschland wohne. Leider sind aber alle heutigen Mittel extrem fischgiftig und scheiden somit aus.

Mein Ansatz ist nun „Bi58“, „Rexon“ oder „Metasystox R“ also alles systemische Mittel in einer angepaßten Verdünnung (d. h. konzentrierter als bei normaler Spritzung) direkt mittels einer (medizinischen) Spritze ins Rhizom zu injizieren. So dürfte es nur an den knabbernden Feinden wirksam werden. 

Die Seerosen sind alle so installiert, daß sie die Rhizome bequem zugänglich gemacht werden können. 

Derartige Methoden werden in den Tropen für Pflanzen angewendet, die zum gewöhnlichen besprühen zu hoch sind. 

Wer hat Erfahrung mit derartigen Anwendung?

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Teicholdy 

PS.: ES IST KLAR, AUCH DIESE ART DER ANWENDUNG KOMMT Z. ZT. WEGEN DER GESETZESLAGE  IN DER BRD NUR FÜR PFLANZEN IN ABGESCHLOSSENEN RÄUMEN IN BETRACHT.


----------



## Teicholdy (17. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Seerosenblattkäfer 2007 (Galerucella Nymphaea)*

Hallo Gemeinde,

heute Versuch gestartet mit 0,2ccm Konzentrat und auf 4ccm aufgezogen, was einer 40 fachen Steigerung der üblichen Vernebelungsdosis entspricht. Achtung, die Spritzennadel setzt sich beim Einstechen ins Rhizom zu! Also währen des Stechens bereits leicht spritzen und dann die Nadel etwas zurückziehen, dann die ganze Dosis langsam einspritzen. Über den Erfolg werde ich berichten, versprochen  

So siehts Heute aus:

 

Gruß

Teicholdy


----------



## Annett (17. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Seerosenblattkäfer 2007 (Galerucella Nymphaea)*

Hi,

ich kann zu dieser Vorgehensweise nicht viel beitragen. 
Aber ich möchte davor warnen sowas hierzulande nachzuahmen. 

Bei Insektiziden im Wasser bekomme ich fürchterliche "Bauchschmerzen", denn was ist, wenn beim Spritzen etwas daneben geht? Oder das Mittel nur in die Hohlkammern des Rhizoms gelangt und nicht in den Saftstrom? Was passiert dann mit den anderen Insekten im Teich?
Nicht jeder weiß, welches Mittel nun als Kontakt-, Atem- oder Fraßgift wirkt... und sämtliche Organophosphorverbindungen (in Bi 58 ist z.B. eine als Wirkstoff enthalten) haben eine toxische Wirkung auf Fische!
Und hier mal noch die [DLMURL="http://www.farmking.de/pflanzenschutz/pf_schutz_mittel_detail.php4?pf_id=264"]Abstandsauflagen für Metasystox R[/DLMURL].

In der Landwirtschaft müssen wir zu bestimmten angrenzenden Flächen und zu allen Gewässern entsprechende Sicherheitsabstände einhalten, während Du gerade direkt im Wasser "herumdokterst". 
In halbwegs normal großen Gewässern kann man sich mit dem Abschneiden und der Entsorgung der befallenen Blätter behelfen. Die Pflanzen kompensieren das sehr schnell durch neue Blätter.
Das hat bei mir schon mehrfach geholfen.
Wenn alle Blätter aufgefuttert sind, sollten die Biester wohl auch das zeitliche segnen, sonst gäbe es in freier Natur keine einzige Seerose mehr.


----------



## Teicholdy (17. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Seerosenblattkäfer 2007 (Galerucella Nymphaea)*

Hallo Annett,

gleich zu Beginn habe ich doch deutlich auf meinen Wohnsitz hingewiesen und darauf, daß diese Methoden für Deutschland zur Zeit nicht zur Debatte stehen.

Es geht nur darum, bei einem vorhandenen Fisch- und Insektenbestand ein Mittel in die Seerosen einzubringen ohne Schaden zu verursachen. Wenn dies gesichert ist sind nur Frassfeinde der Seerosen betroffen und deren gibt es nur wenige, darunter keine geschützten Arten. Ob mein Herz mehr an meinen __ Libellen, Fischen oder Teichpflanzen hängt weiß ich nicht, auf keins möchte ich verzichten. 

Bei einer Injektion in eine aus dem Teich gehobene Seerose kann kein Mittel in das freie Wasser entweichen.

Das Blatt der Abstandsauflagen ist historisch, das Mittel ist in Deutschland nirgendwo mehr zu erwerben und nicht mehr zugelassen. Hergestellt wird es durch juristisch getrennte Tochterfirmen weiterhin zum Vertrieb in der übrigen Welt. Fast alle käuflichen Seerosen stammen aus Zuchten in wärmeren Ländern und sind mit entsprechenden systemischen Mitteln bereits vorbehandelt, dies sollte allgemein bekannt sein.

Die Gewässerabstände gelten ausdrücklich nicht für künstlich angelegte Teiche, sind aber in D durch das gänzliche Verbot gegenstandslos. 

Wenn man von einem wirklichen Befall redet sind sämtliche Blätter und Blüten befallen. Bei einem völligen Blattverlust in der Vegitationsperiode erholt sich keine Seerose, sondern geht ein. Aus diesem Grund sind inzwischen alle einheimischen Seerosenarten vom Aussterben bedroht und auf der roten Liste. 

Vor einem völligen Desaster rettet uns bisher nur die fast völlige Flugunfähigkeit des Käfers, über kleine Hopser kommt er nicht hinaus.
Verbreitet wird er nur durch passiven Transport in der Regel durch __ Wasservögel.

Im Erdbeerbeettritt derselbe __ Käfer als "Erdbeerblattkäfer" auf, bei einem Befall wird empfpohlen die Fläche drei Jahre lang mit anderem Obst zu nutzen, so ausdauernd kann der Käfer nämlich sein. Natürlich erwartet dies wohl niemand von einem gewerblichen Erdbeererzeuger, statt dessen ... . Es bleibt also jedem selbst überlassen ob er noch Erdbeeren essen möchte, selbst wenn BIO draufsteht.   

Ich "doktere" nicht herum, sondern versuche unter Einhaltung strenger Sicherungsmaßnahmen einen Weg aus einem Dilemma zu finden. Alle bisherigen Versuche fanden nur an streng isolierten Pflanzen statt. 

Zu einer Lösung ist Deine Antwort wenig hilfreich, mit Polemik kommt wir nicht weiter. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Teicholdy 

PS.: Zitat aus einem Fachbuch für Wassergärten von Dr. Karl Wachter 1970 und 1979 (mehrere Auflagen)

"SEEROSENBLATTKÄFER
.......Wo große Seerosenbestände vorhanden sind, kann auch eine Massenvermehrung des Seerosenblattkäfers erfolgen. .......
Bei größeren Beständen wird man um das Spritzen mit einem fischverträglichen Insektid nicht herumkommen. Es muß mehrmals, etwa alle 8  Tage, gespritzt werden. ...... Als systemisch wirkendes Mittel, auch bei Fischbesatz, hat sich Metasystox R bewährt."


----------



## Eugen (17. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Seerosenblattkäfer 2007 (Galerucella Nymphaea)*

Hi teicholdy oder so,
da du ja voll auf der Höhe bist, frag ich mich,was du da fragst.
Wenn die Mittel hier verboten und auch nicht käuflich zu erwerben sind,was soll dann deine Frage nach Erfahrung mit den Mittelchen in der BRD.  
 Da wird dir hier keiner helfen können, 
ausserdem weisst du ja eh was du zu tun hast.  
Also, das ist keine Polemik, mach doch was du - als Profi - für richtig hälst.

P.S. so deutlich war dein Hinweis auf den Wohnort nun auch wieder nicht.
      Nicht aus Deutschland, hmmm da gibt es noch reichlich viel auf der Erde.


----------



## Teicholdy (18. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Seerosenblattkäfer 2007 (Galerucella Nymphaea)*

Hallo Gemeinde,

wie versprochen ein Zwischenbericht. Zwei befallene Teiche hatte ich nach der angeblich von "Wassergärtnern verwendeten Methode" mühsam mit Gittern bedeckt um alle Pflanzen min. 20cm unter Wasser zu bringen. Es ist teuer, mühsam und WIRKUNGSLOS! Da diese Prozedur min. 48 Std. dauern soll wachsen die Seerosen in dieser Zeit durch die Gitter und werden beim Entfernen auch noch beschädigt. Den Käfern und Larven hat es aber nicht geschadet, das kann ich bestätigen.

Einen Nebeneffekt hatte die Aktion aber doch, um den Fischen ihren Sichtschutz nicht zu nehmen (__ Reiher) hatte ich einen Teil der Teiche mit grellweißen 5cm dicken Styroporplatten bedeckt (Baumarkt, billig). Auf diesen hatten sich sehr viele __ Käfer, wohl wegen der Sonnenwärme, niedergelassen. Die Platten ließen sich einfach mit Käfern weit vom Teich entfernen und dann mit dem Kontaktgift Pyrethreum besprühen, schneller Exitus aller Käfer. Diese Methode kann ich empfehlen, sie ist auch in D erlaubt. Vermutlich funktioniert sie aber nur bei Sonnenschein, Lockwirkung? 

In der isoliertenh Pflanze mit einmaliger Besprühung zeigt sich ein geringer Erfolg, kaum noch Käfer und langsamere Larven.
 
Vom Käfer angefressene Blüte dieser Pflanze

An der zusätzlich injektierten Pflanze Larvenleichen, sterbende Larven aber auch noch muntere. Einige orientierungslose Käfer.

 

Die gelbe Larve häutet sich gerade, Exitus während dieser.
Die daneben lebte noch einige Stunden fraß aber nicht mehr.

Dies war nicht anders zu erwarten, da systemische Gifte ihre Wirkung langsam entfalten, ich erwäge aber eine Dosisveränderung. Eine zufällig mitisolierte __ Posthornschnecke fühlt sich offensichtlich wohl.

  

An der gleichen Pflanze ein adultes Insekt, von Einigen im Forum schon mal als __ Gelbrandkäfer identifiziert, dieser hier ist 5mm groß beim, Anderen wären es cm!
Gemeinsam ist aber Beiden nur ein gelber Rand!

Ich werd weiter berichten.

Gruße vom 

Teicholdy


----------



## Teicholdy (18. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Seerosenblattkäfer 2007 (Galerucella Nymphaea)*

Hallo Eugen,

die Deutsche Sprache ist doch ein glücklicherweise ein wenig weiter verbreitet.

Nur eines der Mittel ist in D nicht mehr zugelassen, die anderen sind überall zu haben. 

Einer Applikation an isolierten Seerosen (Keller, Garage) steht auch nichts im wege. 

Hier geht es aber um die Probleme der Applikation, gleichgültig ob mit Dünger,  Wachstumsregulatoren oder anderem. 

Abgesehen davon ist mir die Anwendung von Sprühgeräten im Garten immer schon zuwider gewesen, da wird daneben getroffen, kontakt erzeugt usw. Die Anzahl der jährlichen "Unfälle" in Garten/Feld/Wald spricht Bände. In Injektionen sehe ich einen sicheren und gezielteren Einsatz als bisher.

Nun ja, das Forum habe ich gewählt weil es mir als sachlich fundiert, frei von Eigennutz und seriös gefiel und mir auch kein besseres bekannt ist.

Nun hoffe ich, daß ich bei Euch den einen oder anderen Teilnehmer finde, der auch schon mal experimentiert.

Gruß

Teicholdy


----------



## Teicholdy (19. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Seerosenblattkäfer 2007 (Galerucella Nymphaea)*

Ende des Projekts!

Nach weiteren Modifizierungen stelle ich fest, daß die Larven des Seerosenblattkäfers gegen diese Mittel resistent sind. Im Versuch zeigte sich bei keiner Dosierung auch nur der geringste Erfolg.  

Die __ Käfer selbst zeigten zwar einen gewissen Erfolg, jedoch nur bei Konzentrationen die unvertretbar sind.

Entweder hat sich die Genetik der Käfer oder die Mittelzusammenstellung geändert.

Das Thema ist damit abgeschlossen und kann ins Archiv.

Grüße

Otto


----------



## Annett (19. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Seerosenblattkäfer 2007 (Galerucella Nymphaea)*

Hallo Otto,

das Thema ließ mir bereits gestern keine Ruhe... 
Ich wollte und will hier keine billige Polemik betreiben - mit meiner Warnung geht es mir vor allem um Anfänger, die vielleicht noch nie mit einem Pflanzenschutzmittel zu tun hatten und einfach jeden Strohhalm ergreifen ohne nachzufragen, geschweige denn nachzudenken. 
(Ich habe den Pflanzenschutzschein freiwillig gemacht. Was man da für Sachen zu hören bekam, die manche Schrebergärtner so treiben.... :crazy: ) 
In unseren normal großen *Garten*teichen hilft nun mal nach meinen Beobachtungen das Entfernen der befallenen Blätter mit entsprechender Nachkontrolle schon recht gut.
Zum Glück bekommt man heute als Normalbürger nicht mehr alles zu kaufen und bei einigen Mitteln sind die Zulassungen abgelaufen bzw. sie wurden sogar länderweise verboten (DDT ist so ein Fall).
Aber es gab auch gute Mittel, deren Neuzulassung sich in D. für den Hersteller nicht mehr rechnete. Da haben dann vor allem wir Landwirte das Nachsehen!

Dass das Mittel nicht wirkt, muss nicht unbedingt an der Resistenz der Larven liegen. Für eine solche Resistenz müßten die Generationen davor schon öfters Kontakt mit diesem Gift gehabt haben. 
Und wenn Du uns diesbezüglich nichts verschwiegen hast (wovon ich ausgehe).... dann kann das kaum möglich sein, oder machen Deine Nachbarn solche Experimente auch? 
Was ich mir viel eher vorstellen kann und was ich auch mit dem "herumdoktern" meinte.... wenn ein Mittel systemisch wirken soll, dann muss es auch tatsächlich in den Saftstrom der Pflanze gelangen. Die Aufnahme erfolgt dann über die grünen Teile und ab da wird es mit dem Strom transportiert. 
Ob Du das mit einer Spritzung ins Rhizom schaffst, weiß ich halt nicht.
Seerosen kamen in der Vorlesung leider nicht dran, da keine Kulturpflanze. 

Es gab hierzulande Untersuchungen, die Kastanienminiermotte (was für ein Wort!) mit Hilfe von Insektiziden einzudämmen.
Dazu wurde gesprüht, die Stämme wurden angebohrt um dann Infusionen mit diesen Mitteln zu machen und die Mittel wurden in die Stämme unter Druck injezieren.
Die Ergebnisse waren wohl nicht die schlechtesten, aber ich denke, es wird sich trotzdem nicht durchsetzen (lassen)... 
Eine junge __ Kastanie hier in der Nähe ist jetzt schon stark geschädigt (dort kümmert sich niemand um das Laub), während unsere eigene wesentlich weniger Befall zeigt. Seit letztem Jahr entfernen wir weitestgehend das abgefallene/befallene Laub.

Die einheimischen Seerosen sterben aus meiner Sicht nicht wegen dieser __ Käfer, sondern weil ihnen immer mehr der Lebensraum genommen wird. Oder hast Du irgendwo Untersuchungen gefunden, die Deine Ausführungen unterstützen?
In den Dorfweihern wachsen seit Jahren Seerosen (Hybriden?), die sich ganz sicher auch von solch einem Befall wieder erholen würden.
Bisher habe ich nicht darauf geachtet, aber hier werden solche Seerosen eher zum Problem.... da wuchsfreudig ohne Ende.
Falls gewünscht, ziehe ich mal mit Auto und Kamera los und mache Bilder!

An Deiner Stelle würde ich wirklich versuchen, die befallenen Blätter zu entfernen... alle Seerosen haben unter der Oberfläche neue Blätter, die ihnen sofort wieder zur Verfügung stehen. Oder Du wendest Dich mit Deiner Frage an den Hersteller des benutzten Produktes - vielleicht gibt es ja irgendwo in der weiten Welt Länder/jemanden, der damit schon Erfahrung gesammelt hat.

Das sich hier ein ebenso experimentierfreudiger, deutschsprachiger Europäer "outet" halte ich für relativ unwahrscheinlich - aus verschiedenen Gründen.


----------



## Nymphaion (8. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Seerosenblattkäfer 2007 (Galerucella Nymphaea)*



			
				Teicholdy schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Nebeneffekt hatte die Aktion aber doch, um den Fischen ihren Sichtschutz nicht zu nehmen (__ Reiher) hatte ich einen Teil der Teiche mit grellweißen 5cm dicken Styroporplatten bedeckt (Baumarkt, billig). Auf diesen hatten sich sehr viele __ Käfer, wohl wegen der Sonnenwärme, niedergelassen. Die Platten ließen sich einfach mit Käfern weit vom Teich entfernen und dann mit dem Kontaktgift Pyrethreum besprühen, schneller Exitus aller Käfer. Diese Methode kann ich empfehlen, sie ist auch in D erlaubt. Vermutlich funktioniert sie aber nur bei Sonnenschein, Lockwirkung?



Na, das ist doch mal ein toller Ansatz! Jetzt müsste man die Styroporplatte nur noch klebrig machen wie es die Gelbtafeln sind. Werde mal einen Versuch machen. Hat jemand so Dreckskäfer übrig?


----------



## Teicholdy (3. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Seerosenblattkäfer 2007 (Galerucella Nymphaea)*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

nach längerer Pause melde ich mal wieder. Zum letzten Beitrag mit "klebrigen Styropor Platten"  muß ich doch  anmerken, daß es einige Insekten mehr gibt. Natürlich würden __ Libellen usw. auch kleben bleiben, diese Idee verbietet sich ergo von selbst.

Den Kampf gegen den Seerosenblattkäfer haben wir verloren. Metasystox ist nicht mehr zu erhalten, es wird zwar hergestellt aber nur in 50L Behältern für Erdbeeranbauer, Kleinpackungen gibt es nicht mehr. Um hier mit einem Irrtum aufzuräumen, die Gewässerschutzbestimmungen gelten NICHT für künstlich angelegte Gewässer, was Gartenteiche ja in der Regel sind. Da wir nun der chemischen Mittel beraubt sind, werden wir diesen Herbst alle Seerosen kompostieren und mindestens zwei Jahre vergehen lassen. Ersatzweise wollen wir auf __ Teichrosen (Mummel) umsteigen, was uns bisher nie gelang, weil sie eine Lieblingsspeise der karpfenartigen Fische sind. Also müssen adulte robuste Pflanzen beschafft werden, die damit zurecht kommen. 

Meine Frage: Wer hat Erfahrung mit großen Mummelbeständen in Fischbesetzten Gewässern und mit welchen Schädlingen ist hier zu rechnen?

Themenwechsel, __ Reiher und Katzen.

Im Winter und Frühjahr haben wir leider die Situation des glasklaren  Wassers und ausgehungerter Reiher. Der Reiher erwehre ich mich durch eine ausgeklügelte Überspannung der Teiche mit Elektrobändern, wie man sie auf Pferdekoppeln häufig findet. Die dünnen Elektrokordeln sind ungeeignet, sie haben keine abschreckende Wirkung. Die Bänder  flattern und werden leicht gesehen, bei Pferden ist dies notwendig weil sie schlecht sehen, gehandelt werden deshalb sie auch als Pferdebänder. Wegen des isolierenden Gefieders benötigt man bei Reihern Geräte der stärksten Bauart, die schwachen im Teichhandel angeboten für Reiher sind Wirkungslos, ebenso wie der andere Schund: Spiegel, künstliche Fische, Wasserspeier usw.! Natürlich gehört das Gerät selbst ins Haus und VDO gemäß angeschlossen. Nur die Hochspannung  und die Erde wird dann zum Teich geleitet.  Die Teiche sind einmal in 40cm Höhe um- und überspannt, dann zusätzlich noch einmal in 20cm umspannt wegen streunenden Katzen. Letztere sind intelligent und kommen nach einer Kostprobe nicht wieder, ja sie meiden sogar den ganzen Bereich, im Prinzip kann man bei Ihnen dann auch den Strom ganz abschalten, das Band allein genügt, Katzen haben ein gutes Gedächtnis. 

Das Problem Reiher und Katzen ist damit für uns gelöst. Billig ist diese Methode aber nicht, sowohl Gerät als auch Bänder und Isopfosten haben ihren Preis, aber schon mancher gibt für einen Koi  mehr aus. Das entsprechende Material bezieht man am besten beim Landbau Bedarfshandel, dort wo auch Bauern einkaufen, nicht im Zoohandel oder Gartencenter. Zugegeben, es kein Zierde und ob es bei Kleinkindern angebracht ist steht dahin, das muß jeder selbst entscheiden. 

Hantieren kann man am Teich ohne Probleme, wenn man nicht vergisst den Strom abzuschalten, was pro Saison mindestens zweimal pro Person passiert, unser Gedächtnis ist nicht so gut wie das der Katzen.

Über den Winter haben wir dann die Teiche zu 80% mit Styroporplatten abgedeckt um den Fischen den nötigen Sichtschutz zu bieten und im Frühjahr beim Laichen die dann noch fehlende Deckung zu geben.  Nach und nach haben wir dann die Platten entfernt, bis ein findiger Reiher, der im glasklaren Wasser den gut sichtbaren Fische nicht widerstehen konnte, senkrecht auf einer Platte gelandet ist. Styropor isoliert ausgezeichnet und trägt! Er hat sich  seine Beute geholt und die Styroporplatten wurden schleunigst entfernt. Wir  werden sie weiter einsetzen aber dies im Auge behalten. In jedem Fall muß unter die Platten ausreichend viel Luft gesprudelt werden um den Oberflächenverlust auszugleichen!!!!

 Wer ein Überwachungsvideo mit dem Reiherverhalten am E-Zaun sehen möchte, kann dies, muß aber einen Weg finden um 200MB zu Übertragen, anders hätte ich es hier ins Forum gestellt, das geht aber wohl nicht.

Herzliche Grüße

Otto


----------



## Teicholdy (8. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Seerosenblattkäfer 2007 (Galerucella Nymphaea)*

Hallo Gemeinde,

zunächst möchte ich mich zurückmelden und den Stand der Dinge aktualisieren.

*Thema Seerosenblattkäfer
*
Es wurden alle Seerosen aus den Teichen entfernt einige isoliert einzeln in Behältern aufgestellt, wobei sie vorher mit dem allgermein verfügbaren Kombinationen Pyrethroide, Pyrethrine, Piperonylbutoxid, Tetramethin etc. allseitig eingesprüht wurden, tote Rhyzomteile wurden entfernt neben einer Reinigung. Die Blattanteile wurden belassen, bis auf stark geschädigte Blätter.

Die Übrigen Seerosen wurden zur öffentlichen Kompostieranlage gegegeben.

Danach erfolgte keinerlei weitere Pflege und die Pflanzen entwickelten sich gut. 

Nun zur Überraschung

Die erste Seerose wurde zurückversetzt und zeigte bald darauf einen starken Befall mit Serosenblattkäfer!!!

Meine Recherchen haben nun ergeben, der __ Käfer befällt auch:

Wassernuss (offensichtlich sogar vorzugsweise)
Wasserhyazinthe
Teichrose (Mummel)
Erdbeere

Frage an Alle:

Wer kennt noch weitere Wirtspflanzen?

Wie lange kann in der Vegetationsperiode der Käfer ohne Wirtspflanze in einem Teich existent bleiben, möglicherweise auch in Form von Nestern (Eier)? 

---------------------------------------------

*Themenwechsel:  Reiher*

In meinen früheren Beiträgen hatte ich eine Elektroüberspannung vorgestellt. Dazu gibt es Verbesserungen die auch noch die Kosten erheblich senken!

Die breiten Bänder veralgen und werden grün, dazu haben sie diesen Winter zu viel Schnee abbekommen so daß die Anlage einbrach.

Der Ersatz besteht aus Holzpfosten an den Teichecken, daran in 15 und 50cm Höhe eine Umspannung aus 1,0mm verzinktem Draht, der jeweils durch Rollenisolatoren gehalten wird und in der Speiseecke mit Verbindungsfedern gespannt wird. (Isolierte Griffe mit Federn wie vom Bauernzaun bekannt). 

In Abständen von ca. 50cm werden dann nur 0,30mm verzinkte Drähte kreuzweise gespannt, nicht sehr fest und einfach dreimal um die oberen 1,0mm gewickelt reicht. Der untere 1,0mm Draht bleibt frei, er ist nur wegen der Katzen da!

Seit dem werden die Teiche weder von Reihern noch __ Enten angeflogen, kleine Vögel __ fliegen gern unten durch und benutzen sie oft als Turngerät. 

Der Grund liegt in einer Ur-Angst! Vögel fliegen nie durch Spinnennetze! Das hat im bei der Entdeckung selbst Spezialisten überrascht, da sie doch häufig gegen Scheiben fliegen, leider. Selbst wenn Meisen eine Spinne aus dem Netz picken, fliegen sie niemals durch! Der Unterschied liegt im Auge, Vögel haben mehr Rezeptorzellen, wir nur S/W, Grün, Rot und Blau. Vögel haben dazu weitere Rezeptoren im Infrarotbereich. Spinnennetze reflektieren im Gegensatz zu Glas auch IR! Nun versucht die Glasindustrie Scheiben mit IR Mustern herzustellen, bisher noch ohne Erfolg.

Das Drahtgeflecht über dem Teich reflektiert natürlich IR und muß den Vogel vermutlich an vorzeitige  Riesenspinnen erinnern. Daß Vögel leider immer noch mit Stellnetzen gefangen werden, belegt kein Gegenteil, die Vögel sind dann in Panik versetzt.

Diese Konstruktion ist auch Schneefest, auf den dünnen Drähten können keine schweren Schneelasten haften. 

Eine E-Umspannung ist auch eine Sicherheit gegen Unfälle mit Kindern an Teichen. Der Schlag an einem Weidezaun ist unangenehm aber ungefährlich, das kann einem bei jedem Spaziergang in den Feldern passieren. Das Kind wird aber danach dem Teich fernbleiben, besser einen Schreck als einen Unfall! 

Diese Umspannung ersetzt mein altes Modell, ist billiger und pflegeleichter, denn wenn man die Querdrähte mit kleinen Häkchen einhängt ist der Teich im Nu wieder völlig zugänglich. Optisch fällt er kaum auf, und wenn Gewächse an die Drähte wachsen, der Draht "brennt" sich selbst frei (der Halm stirbt ab).

Herzlichen Gruß euer

Teicholdy


----------



## Teicholdy (10. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Seerosenblattkäfer 2007 (Galerucella Nymphaea)*

Stand per 10.7.2009:

Wassernuss (offensichtlich sogar vorzugsweise)
Wasserhyazinthe
Teichrose (Mummel)
Erdbeere
Wasser Knöterich
__ Gilbweiderich
Straussblütiger Gilbweiderich
Teichampfer
Sumpf __ Blutauge

Steht eine dieser Pflanzen beim Teich muß sie in eine Behandlung einbezogen werden!

Die Forschungen mehrer Institute laufen noch, es sind noch Erweiterungen zu erwarten.

Gruß

Teicholdy


----------



## Teicholdy (11. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Seerosenblattkäfer 2007 (Galerucella Nymphaea)*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

Nachtrag:

unser Liebling, der Seerosenblattkäfer, wird von der Uni Nijmegen untersucht und dafür  wurden Tiere und Eier aus aller Welt angefordert. Dazu sollte der __ Käfer mit einem Stück seiner Wirtspflanze und etwas Wasser in einem verschlossenen Probenbehälter (eine Art Plastikreagenzglas mit luftdichtem Verschluß) per Post geschickt werden. Nach Angaben der Uni überlebt Käfer und Ei dies über *mehrere Tage* .

Folglich wird man nach einem "Kahlschnitt" der Seerosen, bzw deren ausquartierung, *mindestens* eine Woche warten müssen bevor die Seerosen zurück dürfen. Außerdem dürfen keine anderen Wirtspflanzen am Teich verbleiben.

Eine fertige Dissertation kann man unter *http://webdoc.ubn.kun.nl/mono/p/pappers_s/evolinac.pdf* herunterladen (Englisch/Niederländisch).

Nach meinen Informationen breitet sich der Käfer derzeit rasend in Europa aus und wird zur echten Bedrohung, bisher hat er kaum Feinde, weder Fisch noch Vogel jagt ihn, womöglich hilft :beeten

Gruß

Teicholdy


----------

